# code postal en France - prononciation



## yangcher

bonjour mes amis
en France, comment lire le code postal, par exemple, 60210?
merci bien

*Note des modérateurs*: voir également codes postaux français (prononciation) sur le forum bilingue français-anglais.


----------



## FranParis

Soixante... deux cent dix..

Numéro du département, numéro du bureau distributeur..


----------



## silvergnak

Je lis le code postal ainsi : 
soixante-mille deux-cent dix (ne pas prendre modèle sur la position des traits d'union que je ne maitrise pas).

D'autres les prononcent comme FranParis. Dans tous les cas, pour les préfectures il faut rajouter "mille" : 69000 = soixante-neuf mille


----------



## FrançoisXV

le mille n'est pas absolument nécessaire. Cependant, dans votre cas  il est préfèrable de le prononcer, ou de bien marquer un petit arrêt entre 60 et 210 sinon il y a un rique d'être compris 62110... ce qui n'est pas le cas avec par exemple 60110 ou 54320.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dans les grandes villes (Paris, Lyon, Marseille... d'autres ?), les deux derniers chiffres représentent l'arrondissement (13006, est dans le 6ème arrondissement de Marseille). Je prononce alors ces codes postaux plutôt comme FranParis (treize zéro zéro six). Sinon, je les prononce plutôt comme silvergnak.


----------



## BonneChance2006

bonjour à tout le monde:

quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment lire le code postal de la france? on le lit chiffre par chiffre ou par group de quelques chiffres?

par example: 

10700: c'est :un zéro sept zéro zéro 
ou : dix sept cents
ou: dix mille sept cents?

75011: c'est : soixante-quinze zéro onze
ou: soixante-quinze zéro onze?

62223: c'est soixante-deux mille deux cent vingt-trois?

62000: c'est soixante-deux mille?

attends votre réponse avec impatience. 
merci beaucoup !!!

Yan


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, la manière de lire varie ...
Dans le cas de *75011* , tous les Français (?) savent que 75 = Paris et que le 11 désigne le 11ème arrondissement, on dira donc, naturellement , *soixante-quinze zéro onze *et jamais soixante-quinze mille onze.
Mais comme tu l'as bien dit plus loin :


> 62223: c'est soixante-deux mille deux cent vingt-trois
> 
> 62000: c'est soixante-deux mille


Bien que l'on pourrrait dire aussi soixante-deux deux cent vingt-trois, mais la première façon serait plus naturelle.
Pour :


> 10700: c'est :un zéro sept zéro zéro (1)
> ou : dix sept cents (2)
> ou: dix mille sept cents (3)


1 et 3 sont possibles, 2 non car c'est 1700 ...
Un autre exemple : 92238 pourrait se lire de deux façons : 92 238 ou d'un bloc 92238. Je pense que pour des raisons de compréhension rapide, 92 238 serait plus naturel.
Ceci dit, on ne lit jamais chaque chiffre séparément ( 9 2 2 3 8).
Une question semblable pourrait aussi concerner les numéros de téléphone ...


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, on groupe les deux premiers chiffres (qui correspondent au département) puis les trois autres.

Par exemple 06560 se lit zero six - cinq cent soixante.

(Du moins, c'est comme ça que je fait).

Alors...

10700: dix - sept cents

75011: soixante-quinze zéro onze ou soixante-quinze onze (je ne sais plus ce que je dirais naturellement)

62223: soixante deux - deux cent vingt trois

62000: je ne sais plus comment je dis ça ^^. Peut-être soixante deux zéro zéro (je ne crois pas que je dise zéro zéro zéro, c'est trop barbant).

(Tiens, je ne suis pas d'accord avec Aoyama, il semble donc que tout le monde ne fasse pas pareil).


----------



## Aoyama

*10700: dix - sept cents *, je ne crois pas, cela porterait à confusion avec *1700 *à moins de faire une pause marquée entre dix et sept cents, mais même là, pas clair.

*75011: soixante-quinze zéro onze ou soixante-quinze onze *, NON, les Parisiens (et les facteurs) savent bien qu'à Paris on a des numéros comme 75111 ou 75211 ou 75216 etc, la mention du 0 est vitale, comme 75008 (soixante-quinze zéro zéro huit) par exemple.

*62223: soixante-deux - deux cent vingt-trois, *possible, tout comme soixante-deux mille ...

*62000:* soixante-deux mille possible, comme soixante-deux zéro zéro zéro ou même "trois zéros".


----------



## Grop

Aoyama said:


> *10700: dix - sept cents *, je ne crois pas, cela porterait à confusion avec *1700 *à moins de faire une pause marquée entre dix et sept cents, mais même là, pas clair.



Pardon, mais on parle bien de _codes postaux_ français? La confusion est possible avec quoi, avec _l'année_ 1700? Crois-tu que des gens disent dix sept cents en parlant du code postal 01700? (Je suis d'accord, par contre, qu'il est nécessaire de marquer une pause).



Aoyama said:


> *75011: soixante-quinze zéro onze ou soixante-quinze onze *, NON, les Parisiens (et les facteurs) savent bien qu'à Paris on a des numéros comme 75111 ou 75211 ou 75216 etc, la mention du 0 est vitale, comme 75008 (soixante-quinze zéro zéro huit) par exemple.



Les Parisiens et les facteurs ignorent-ils que les codes postaux ont tous cinq chiffres? Si je dis soixante-quinze onze (en parlant d'un code postal en France) vont-il imaginer que mon code postal est 7511 ?


----------



## Aoyama

Les codes postaux français ont bien au moins 5 chiffres, sinon plus pour certains CEDEX.
Reste que je n'ai jamais entendu "soixante-quinze onze" pour 75011 ni "soixante-quinze huit" pour 75008 ... Affaire d'habitude peut-être.
Certains grands arrondissements à Paris sont divisés en deux, comme 75016, 75116, où le O et le 1 sont bien précisés.
Mais, bon, le courrier doit bien arriver quand même ...


----------



## Grop

Je me rends compte qu'on parle de deux choses différentes:
 - comment on lit un code postal quelconque.
 - comment les locaux lisent *leur* code postal.

Dans la vie réelle, si je dois lire le code postal d'un lieu où je ne vis pas (par exemple si je devais dicter à quelqu'un l'adresse d'un cousin qui vivrait à Paris) je ne vais pas téléphoner à un Parisien pour lui demander comment lire 75011: je vais le faire à ma façon. Et c'est pareil si je dois lire 62223, ou si tu dois lire 06560.

(Bon, si je dois dicter une adresse par téléphone, je dirai probablement le zéro de 75011 ^^).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Aoyama said:


> En fait, la manière de lire varie ...
> Dans le cas de *75011* , tous les Français (?) savent que 75 = Paris et que le 11 désigne le 11ème arrondissement, on dira donc, naturellement , *soixante-quinze zéro onze *et jamais soixante-quinze mille onze.[...]


Ne pas oublier que Lyon et Marseille sont dans le même cas que Paris pour les arrondissements.
13013 = treize zéro treize = Marseille, 13ème arrondissement, par exemple.


----------



## LV4-26

Je dis _quatorze mille_ pour Caen (14000)
Pour 14320 (la commune où j'ahbite), je mets d'accord Aoyama et Grop : je dis parfois _quatorze - trois cent vingt_, et d'autres fois _quatorze mille trois cent vingt._

Pour Paris, soixante-quinze - zéro - douze, comme (presque ?) tout le monde.


----------



## Aoyama

> Ne pas oublier que Lyon et Marseille sont dans le même cas que Paris pour les arrondissements.


C'est sûr, on aurait tort, sans rire, d'oublier Lyon et Marseille (ou dans un autre ordre).



> 13013 = treize zéro treize = Marseille, 13ème arrondissement, par exemple.


 et donc, pas treize mille treize, en lecture "normale" ou usuelle .


----------



## Aoyama

> Je me rends compte qu'_on_ parle de deux choses différentes:
> - comment on lit un code postal quelconque.
> - comment les locaux lisent *leur* code postal.


_On_, je ne sais pas, mais la question initiale posée par BonneChance2006 était bien :


> comment lire le code postal de la France?


ce qui, ce me semble, exige un semblant de "norme", comme par exemple ce que l'on entendrait à la radio lors de la mention d'une adresse. Dans ce cas, mes remarques tiennent, j'ose penser.
Ceci dit, on est libre de dire ce qu'on veut ...


----------



## Ploupinet

En prononciation, je dirais que la norme est créée par les gens qui la font : je ne suis pas persuadé qu'un animateur de radio ait plus de poids que quelqu'un d'autre ! 
(En plus je dis aussi treize mille treize )


----------



## Marie83

Tout ça reste de l'ordre du ressenti. _Le plus important étant de se faire comprendre._

Pour ma part, 

- pour les *codes postaux ronds*,je prononce le nombre en tant que tel  (34000 = trente-quatre mille) 

- *sinon* soit :
je dissocie le n° de département (34) de la localité (520) >> 34 -520
je prononce le nombre >> 34 mille 520

- et *pour les zéros qui se collent au milieu *(75010), si je ne dis pas le "mille", je donne le zéro >> soixante-quinze zéro dix / si je dis le mille, ça dépend de mon humeur >> soixante-quinze mille zéro dix, soixante-quinze mille dix

- *en cas de risque d'incompréhension* je donne le nombre et précise tout ce qu'il faut préciser pour faire entendre les cinq chiffres (03100 = zéro trois mille cent)

Fiouuuuu, pas évident tout ça!


----------



## BonneChance2006

Bonjour à tous et à toutes

que vous étiez gentil de me donner toutes ces réponses utiles!

j'ai fait une petite conclusion basé sur vos réponses:

1. pour tous les codes postaux, on peut les lire comme le nombre cardinal:
par example:

62223: soixante-deux mille deux cent vingt-deux

62000: soixante-deux mille

03100:zéro trois mille cents

2. pour ceux de Paris, Lyon et Marseille, c'est mieux de le dire par deux groupes, parce que c'est plus naturel. s'il y a un zéro au milieu, c'est mieux de le dire pour être clair.
par exemple:

75011: soixante-quinze zéro onze
75211: soixante-quinze deux cent onze
13013: treize zéro treize

Je ne sais pas que ma conclusion est raisonable ou pas.

Mais, merci infiniment à vous tous !!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

BonneChance2006 said:


> j'ai fait une petite conclusion basé sur vos réponses:
> 
> 1. pour tous les codes postaux, on peut les lire comme le nombre cardinal:
> par ex*e*mple:
> 
> 62223: soixante-deux mille deux cent vingt-deux
> 
> 62000: soixante-deux mille
> 
> 03100:zéro trois mille cents


cela me parait une option généralement valable et la seule utilisée quand c'est le code postal du chef lieu de département, c'est à dire celui qui se termine en mille (62000, 07000 ...)



BonneChance2006 said:


> 2. pour ceux de Paris, Lyon et Marseille, c'est mieux de le dire par deux groupes, parce que c'est plus naturel. s'il y a un zéro au milieu, c'est mieux de le dire pour être clair.
> par exemple:
> 
> 75011: soixante-quinze zéro onze
> 75211: soixante-quinze deux cent onze
> 13013: treize zéro treize


et c'est une option possible pour tous les autres codes (sauf celui qui est un nombre rond), ici on dit le plus souvent 64140 : soixante-quatre cent quarante.


----------



## Nanon

BonneChance2006 said:


> 03100:zéro trois mille cents


 
Moi, j'entends dire aussi 03100 = zéro trois cents, mais il est vrai que je l'entends dire à Montluçon, la ville qui porte ce code postal, alors les gens  savent bien que s'ils disent "zéro trois cents" localement, il n'y aura pas de confusion avec "0-300".
Mais pour 13100, j'ai toujours dit et entendu dire "treize mille cents", car 1300 peut aussi se lire "treize cents" et il manquerait un chiffre au code postal. Étonnant, non ?
Je serais curieuse de savoir comment on dit le code postal de Bourg-en-Bresse (Ain) : 01000 = zéro-mille ou zéro-un-zéro-zéro-zéro ? Y a-t-il un Bressan dans la salle ?... 



LV4-26 said:


> Pour 14320 (la commune où j'habite), je mets d'accord Aoyama et Grop : je dis parfois _quatorze - trois cent vingt_, et d'autres fois _quatorze mille trois cent vingt._


 
Oh oui !!! Je confirme, j'ai de la famille pas loin, dans la commune dont le code est 14310 (ça alors !) et on dit bien des deux façons ! 



Marie83 said:


> Tout ça reste de l'ordre du ressenti. _Le plus important étant de se faire comprendre._


Exact !!!


----------



## tilt

On entend parfois certaines personnes dire _soixante-quinze-mille-zéro-treize_ pour 75013. 
C'est à éviter, à mon avis.


----------



## Aoyama

> On entend parfois certaines personnes dire _soixante-quinze-mille-zéro-treize_ pour 75013.
> C'est à éviter, à mon avis.


Ou même à proscrire absolument, car cela équivaudrait à 75000 013.
_soixante-quinze-mille-treize _ou _soixante-quinze-zéro-treize ..._ Le deuxième plus naturel.


> En prononciation, je dirais que la norme est créée par les gens qui la font : je ne suis pas persuadé qu'un animateur de radio ait plus de poids que quelqu'un d'autre !


Sûrement, mais tout comme la langue "standard" (ou "véhiculaire", selon les pays) est issue de ce que l'on entend ou l'on peut lire dans les media écrits et parlés ,un animateur de radio ou un journaliste auront un certain poids pour créer la "norme".


----------



## Sisal

1492, découverte de l'Amérique;
Dit-on : quatorze cent quatre-vingt douze ou mille quatre cent quatre-vingt douze.
Les deux. 
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de règle définie et que chacun fait suivant des habitudes personnelles, des influences locales, ce qui lui paraît le plus simple. L'euphonie peut jouer aussi.


----------



## Aoyama

Très certes, mais la lecture des dates, comme celle des numéros de téléphone, est un problème différent de celui qui nous occupe, la lecture des _codes postaux_ ...


----------



## Dynamite

Bonjour,
D'accord pour dire que cela dépend de la personne à qui on s'adresse.
Si la personne habite à Nice ou les environs, elle comprendra si je dis :
06000 = zéro six, NICE
06100 = zéro six, cent, NICE
06200 = zéro six, deux cents, NICE
06300 = zéro six, trois cents, NICE
Mais si je m'adresse à quelqu'un que je ne connais pas et dont je ne peux apprécier l'entendement je vais dire pour éviter toute confusion :
06000 = zéro six mille, NICE
06100 = zéro six mille cents, NICE
06200 = zéro six mille deux cents, NICE
06300 = zéro six mille trois cents, NICE
ou bien je prendrai la première option mais bien marquer la virgule par une grande pause.


----------



## Sisal

Les codes postaux, comme les dates, sont des nombres qui, peuvent être lus de diverses façons. C'est ce que je voulais simplement dire en prenant un exemple de date. 
J'ai entendu (pour le code postal 31700) trente un mille sept cents et trente et un sept cents. Ce qui ne semble pas aller dans le sens de l'existence d'une règle bien définie.


----------

